# Looking for a source for UVC bandpass filters



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm looking for a vendor that sells UVC (254nm) bandpass filters. I found a couple sources on the "Rainforest" site but I've never heard of them and they're far away with long shipping times.

Any ideas? This is for fluorescing minerals that only respond to shortwave UVC. I have a few UVC LEDs and I want to see how well they work with the visible wavelengths blocked.


----------



## adamlau (Mar 27, 2021)

Shijiazhuang Tangsinuo Optoelectronic Technology a.k.a tangsinuo on eBay or Etsy. They may not have exactly what you are looking for in stock, but can probably custom what you need as the actual manufacturer and retailer. Be aware that they have a MOQ for custom orders. While not UV-C, I wanted ZWB2 0.5mm (CS) (similar to that on the HDS UV) and the minimum order was around 80 USD. I ordered and received multiple ZWB2 1mm (CS) from them and the quality has been excellent. At the very least, I know who produced it and where to go for questions regarding it.


----------



## LEDphile (Mar 27, 2021)

Edmund Optics sells optical-grade filters in that range, among many others.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you Adamlau and LEDphile. I will check these sources out.


----------

